# Hickory Chest Build



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*Hickory Chest Build*

Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.





































Also if you would like to watch the build of this chest. You can see the videos at A Simple Design of Ocala


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful piece of work. I agree with you about wanting to accent the natural beauty of that hicory. I wouldn't stain it but I believe I'd give it a coat of tung oil to make that grain pop. After the tung oil had dried completly I'd then finish it with the clear lacquer. 
Again, a very nice piece of craftsmanship! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


+1 on what Phil suggested. The grain is key on Hickory.

Tom


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Hey thats an excellent Idea… I didnt think of that. still trying to master all of the finishes…what can go with what, etc… tung oil under lacquer, i wouldnt have thought of that… Great Advice!! Thanks.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


The product I use most for clear coating is Fiddes Hardwax Oil. It will darken it slightly but keep the grain and color and will also pop the figure in the wood. Nice job!


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jusfine.. I will have to look that oil up, see, im glad i put this question out to you all… If anything, i will learn a think or two about finishes…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Jedi - I have some hickory, haven't done anything with it yet because, to me, it's the hardest cr*p to work with EVER on my hand tools… You have challenges working with this tough stuff too?

Oh, and +1 on the finish suggestions AND very nice build! I'll definitely watch the vid!


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Smitty, this chest was actually my first time working with hickory. The tree fell on my grandfather's house, i removed it, had it milled and stacked it to dry. This is my first build with the load, and with hickory in general. And yes, a few challenges. but if you make sure your chisels, blades and tools are sharp. there wont be a problem.. The main problem i had was with checking and splitting… I milled it to ruff dimensions, lets it acclimate to my shop for a few weeks… when i was ready to work with it, I lost some boards due to excessive splits and checks… but for the most part… great shaping, once its shaped, sanded, etc.. WOW to me totally woth the effort. But to answer your question… YEA it is some tough stuff.. and i had my share of issues.. lol


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


One more thing about the tung oil. If you go that route make sure the tung oil is completly cured before applying the lacquer. Most brands say wait 72 hours before putting on a top coat. I go a minimum of 5/7 days.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know Mike. and sand between the cured oil finish and the lacquer ? right?


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


I've never had to sand after the tung oil but do sand between coats of lacquer.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


You might also look into Watco Danish Oil…..similar to the Tung Oil suggested above, though it has chemical dryers that will make the process a little quicker. I used this on a toy box for my daughter and top coated with Arm-R-Seal by General Finishes…..this combo is tough as nails…..it's been 4 years and been beat on by both of my kids and still looks like the day I brought it in the house.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


Jedi - Thanks, glad to hear you had good luck with it! It's just killer on my hand planes, but then the donor tree I'm working with just may have had issues not universal to hickory. (reversing grain / tear out especially)


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


With regard to reversing grain, if you are referring to the grain going in one direction halfway up a board, then going the other direction on the other half…. yea, i came up on that… Ive never seen that before…. and it did make it difficult when planing.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


That's exactly it! Well, you've given me confidence to use Hickory…  Thanks, Jedi!


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *Hickory Chest Build*
> 
> Recently I started a Hickory Chest Project. This chest will feature raised panels as well as a cedar lining. I have been videoing the build. To share with viewers who might like to watch. I'm right at the point of getting ready for the finish. But before i do, I want to pose a question to my fellow Lumber Jock's… Here is a picture of the Chest. It has some cool features. ( beetle bore holes, knots, etc.) Id like to showcase in the project. With that being said. Here is my question to you all. If it were you building the chest, Would you clear coat it, or stain it? I'm thinking a clear lacquer finish… but Id like your opinion.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome Smitty…


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*How to build a Raised Panel Hickory Chest*

Hi everyone. I first off want to say I am sorry it took so long to get back here. Between Facebook, Google plus and Youtube and my website http://www.asimpledesignofocala.com . I never made it back here to update this series.

Well the Hickory Chest build went very well. It ended up being an eight video series from start to finish. The Hickory Chest featured Raised Panel construction and the chest was lined with cedar. This project started when a client asked me to build a blanket chest for him to give to his wife for Christmas. He followed along with the build through the videos and played havic trying to hide the videos or any of the chest comments, mentions or pictures that were posted on Facebook.. yet he managed well and was able to keep it a secret until he presented it to her on Christmas day. Here are the videos for the build.











For the other videos See part 3 of this blog series


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*How to build a Hickory Chest Continued*

This is a continuation of the Hickory Chest build. This is an 8 video series. Here we continue with part 3, 4 and 5


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

*How to build a Hickory Chest. The Conclusion*

Well if you have made it this far, why not go a little further and watch the conclusion of this chest. It has been a fun build so far for me. I hope it has been informative and somewhat enjoyable for you to watch as well. Now I know the video quality isnt the best. but As I go on it has gotten better….Now in this present day I have a new camera, lighting and it has helped a lot. Here are the final 3 videos of this chest build. Parts 6, 7, 8

Part 8 was pretty basic, the installation of the lid and hardware.. So I decided to give you guys a treat and let you watch to some very pleasant tunes..

Happy Woodworking.
Laney Shaughnessy, Craftsman
A Simple Design of Ocala, Inc.
















The last and final touch for the chest, was to add the custom brass plate that I etched for the client with a message from him to his wife…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to build a Hickory Chest. The Conclusion*
> 
> Well if you have made it this far, why not go a little further and watch the conclusion of this chest. It has been a fun build so far for me. I hope it has been informative and somewhat enjoyable for you to watch as well. Now I know the video quality isnt the best. but As I go on it has gotten better….Now in this present day I have a new camera, lighting and it has helped a lot. Here are the final 3 videos of this chest build. Parts 6, 7, 8
> 
> ...


Laney-Thanks for the series! I'm getting ready to start building a cabinet (tomorrow) for our family room, and your videos served as some pretty good reminders.

-Gerry


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodJediNTraining said:


> *How to build a Hickory Chest. The Conclusion*
> 
> Well if you have made it this far, why not go a little further and watch the conclusion of this chest. It has been a fun build so far for me. I hope it has been informative and somewhat enjoyable for you to watch as well. Now I know the video quality isnt the best. but As I go on it has gotten better….Now in this present day I have a new camera, lighting and it has helped a lot. Here are the final 3 videos of this chest build. Parts 6, 7, 8
> 
> ...


Gerry you are very welcome. I am happy you were able to pull some information from them. If I can be of further assistance and answer any questions just ask :O)


----------

